

Primecoin - bbzealot
http://primecoin.io/

======
robobro
When people mine any of these coins, they are essentially investing their
electricity and bandwidth in the currency. From an investor's standpoint, why
is Primecoin better to invest in that dogecoin, bitcoin, or any of the others?
It's an interesting idea, anyway.

------
gmuslera
Could a massive effort to generate large prime numbers weaken cryptography?

